# MP Shield 9 or SR9c???



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm looking at both of these guns. I have a deposit down on a Shield if one ever shows up. but then came a crossed the Ruger SR9c.
What are your thoughts on these guns. Pros/cons etc
I'm female, and yes I know one is single stack vs. double. 
I was able to put my hands on the Shield, But not the Ruger.

Thanks


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The SR9C is a compact, while the Shield is a sub- compact. There's quite a difference in size between the two. If you can set them both together, you will see how different they are. They are both well made and reliable, but it comes down to personal choice as to which fits your needs best.


----------



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, 
I guess what I'm wanting to know more is any known problems people are having? As the Shield is so new


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

CHMajor said:


> Thanks,
> I guess what I'm wanting to know more is any known problems people are having? As the Shield is so new


They are both truly excellent guns. I doubt there are any problems with either one. I have a Ruger SR40C. It's the same size as the SR9C. I reload, so ammo cost/availability isn't a problem for me. The SR9C has a 17 round mag (if your state allows it). The Shield has a 6, 7, or 8, depending on the specific model. Grip size is going to be quite different between the SR9C and the Shield. The SR9C has fully adjustable sights. I don't know about the Shield. Just get the one which feels the most comfortable to you.

Don <><


----------



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you, My first choice was the Sheild and something is telling me to just stick with that one.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't give up on the Ruger....with or without mag extensions, the grip changes......you might like it.....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The SR9c is a lot easier to shoot accurately. The sheild is a nice gun, I hear it is reliable and some of the guys who think they are real smart love them. I know no one personally who owns one I do know a few people that own carry and shoot the SR9c and they all love their gun. Good luck with what ever you choose. be safe.

RCG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My two cents: I have the SR9c and it is, by far, the most comfortable gun that's ever been in my hands. I love it, and I prefer to shoot it, but I did end up buying a smaller, single-stacked 9mm for concealed carry. Being a small-framed woman, the Ruger becomes a bit much to conceal. So, I suppose your choice should be based on what your intended use is. Good luck.


----------



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

but I did end up buying a smaller, single-stacked 9mm

Holly,
May I ask What 9mm you got for concealed carry? 
I wan the gun for both, conceal in my purse and at the range shooting.

Thanks you guys, Its helping.


----------



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you,


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

CHMajor said:


> but I did end up buying a smaller, single-stacked 9mm
> 
> Holly,
> May I ask What 9mm you got for concealed carry?
> ...


I have a Sig Sauer p938. I love it.


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

X2 on the Sig 938. Great conceal 9mm.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CHMajor said:


> but I did end up buying a smaller, single-stacked 9mm
> 
> Holly,
> May I ask What 9mm you got for concealed carry?
> ...


What did you buy? How do you like it?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

My advice would be to stick with the shield as you stated that you also want something you can conceal as well.....


----------



## handgunsrus (Jul 30, 2012)

CH Major, I just purchased a .40 Shield last week and am due to pick it up this weekend. I traded a Beretta PX4 Storm Subcompact because it had malfunction issues. I read a lot about the Shield and I have always been impressed with S&W's reliability and lifetime warranty. I love its size and believe that it will be comfortable to wear and conceal. I think you can't go wrong with the Shield. I will let you know how it handles after putting a few rounds down range.

Handgunsrus


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

They are both quality handguns.

If you're planning on conceal carrying it on your person, the edge goes to the Shield. If it's going to be a Carry-in-your-Purse/Home Defense/Range gun, the Ruger holds the advantage. 

You truly can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I was able to find the Ruger in town and put my hands on it. I didn't care for the sites on how narrow-small they are for me. So I will wait until the Shield comes in. It might be here by Christmas :smt1099


----------



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry can't figure out how to do the quotes in a reply.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

CHMajor said:


> Sorry can't figure out how to do the quotes in a reply.


 If you want to clean up the one you were trying to quote, go back in and edit that post. At the end of the quote you will see you have "/QUOTE]" you need it to be "[/QUOTE]". If you put the "[" in, everything will look good as new.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Nevermind


----------

